# yashika 44



## mysteryscribe (Dec 19, 2006)

Okay I bought one on ebay now Im going to worry till it shows up. I bought it knowing had a ding and was dirty now I'm worried that the shutter wont fire.

Well I bought it dirt cheap so what the heck. I only have 25 in it including shipping. I guess I can take it apart for that.

Now when it arrives if it works with the 35mm stuck into the paper I'm going to serioiusly be looking for 46mm film.  or at least unperf 35mm


----------



## MTMTexas (Dec 21, 2006)

To the best of my knowledge, the Yashica 44 was a TLR that took 127 film.

I saw that size listed and for sale somewhere..

Best of luck 

Ciao,

Tom


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 21, 2006)

yes its 127   I test this size with 35mm black and white inside a paper 127 roll.  A very nice gentleman in florida gave them to me.  thanks again craig.

But 127 is expensive and hard to find so 46mm is the same size.  They made it at one time for a roll portait film camera.  Also a mugshot camera. there is still some of it laying about but not being made now I think..  If I can find a hundred foot roll. I can make my own 127 rolls for peanuts.  I am curious to see how it compares to a 120 camera for enlargements in digital scans of negs.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 22, 2006)

camera arrived.  It looks good and seems to work.  I have contacted the man about the 46mm color film.    Should be an interesting little camera.  not to mention next few days testing it and the photina. 

Thanks for the help guys.


----------

